
Goodbye to Wi-Fi, Hello to Li-Fi - kostandin_k
http://www.sciencealert.com/li-fi-tested-in-the-real-world-for-the-first-time-is-100-times-faster-than-wi-fi/
======
omginternets
Ensuring line-of-sight between all devices and the access point strikes me as
a deal-breaker. Am I missing something?

